# Need Help with Flounder ID



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Type of Flounder?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*Summer Flounder*

At lease that is what it looks like to me...


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Spanish.

So what types of flounder are there? Winter, summer and southern? Any quick tips on telling the difference? Any online references? I really don't know much about flounder. I would like to learn more. Thanks.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kellercl said:


> Thanks Spanish.
> 
> So what types of flounder are there? Winter, summer and southern? Any quick tips on telling the difference? Any online references? I really don't know much about flounder. I would like to learn more. Thanks.


more than likely
any winter flounder u catch will not be 12 inches

between southern and summer flounder........i can't tell


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*Here you go*

2 sites for fish identification 

http://www.acfishing.com/fishid/list.html
http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/default.cfm

I hope this helps...


----------



## pierfishing88 (Feb 18, 2008)

its defiantly a summer flounder..See those spots with black rings? Thats the major difference between them an southern flounder. A gulf flounder has those rings as well but its in a triangle pattern with two spots near the head and one spot near the tail.


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

looks like the good eating kind of flounder


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. I measured him, he was just at 14 inches. I ended up putting him back, just because it was very close to the minimal size requirements. I was annoyed before landing the one pictured, I hooked a good size (20+ inch), but we were having trouble with crabs all day, I thought it was a crab at first, so I didn't set the hook. I got him up to the surface of the water, but couldn't get him out. A bit of a side note, I love that spinner bait. Drum and flounder destroy it.


----------

